# Why Don't We Have A National Day of Honoring Citizens?



## fmdog44 (Feb 28, 2020)

Instead of holidays celebrating giant bunny rabbits, a diabetic fat guy in a red suit, kids begging for candy at our front doors, mutual love (with a pre-nup), a large bird that people can't stand to eat but once a year, bombs bursting in air, getting horribly drunk, war and presidents that died more than 200 years ago, why not have a national holiday honoring the everyday people that keep this country above water?


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 28, 2020)

We do that every day


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 28, 2020)

_"Labor Day is seen as a day of rest for many hardworking Americans."_ - James P. Hoffa


----------



## Tommy (Feb 28, 2020)

_Interesting_ interpretation of our current holidays, fmdog44.   For me, Independence Day does the job.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Feb 28, 2020)

I always felt that July 4 was that holiday. We celebrate freedom for the common man. Or woman.


----------



## Judycat (Feb 28, 2020)

People would be fighting over who was an actual Citizen, then it would devolve into War of the Citizens and go on to bore children being taught ancient history some day.


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 28, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Instead of holidays celebrating giant bunny rabbits, a diabetic fat guy in a red suit, kids begging for candy at our front doors, mutual love (with a pre-nup), a large bird that people can't stand to eat but once a year, bombs bursting in air, getting horribly drunk, war and presidents that died more than 200 years ago, why not have a national holiday honoring *the everyday people that keep this country above water?*



We do-  it's April 15th, the day we send a share of our income to the I.R.S.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 28, 2020)

Let;s see.... we have -

Independence Day
Labor Day
Mothers Day
Fathers Day
Children's Day
Grandparents Day
Several  Days honoring our Veterans
Bosses Day

But Citizens Day would just be one day? No work? 
Who gives us presents?


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 28, 2020)

Aunt Bea raised her hand! She volunteers to give us all gifts. Bless you AB.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 28, 2020)

I think that our country has become so diverse and fragmented that the federal government should abolish the ten national holidays and mandate employers, public schools, etc... to allow ten days for people to do what has meaning for them and their families.

If people want to continue observing traditional holidays fine if they want to take an extra two weeks vacation fine.

The only thing that I would ask is that all Americans respect the choices that people make on what days have meaning to them and their families.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 28, 2020)

My company did that Bea. We got 5 Federal holidays, and the remaining time/vacation were drawn by us. It was hard to plan out a whole year, but it worked pretty well. 

You had a Bank of hours that you withdrew for being sick, vacation, personal holidays, just because day, whatever, until the following year. We could carry over up to 40 hours. No one ever lost any... they made concessions for those who kept coming to work.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 28, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Aunt Bea raised her hand! She volunters to give us all gifts. Bless you AB.


----------

